

Pop-up Gmail compose now default whether you like it or not - refactormonkey
http://www.engadget.com/2013/03/28/pop-up-gmail-compose-now-default/

======
anenthg
Really disappointed with making it a default. I would always prefer it to be
in the old style.

------
mrng
If you click on the small triangle/"arrow" in the bottom-right corner (when
the "New Message" window is open) you are given the possibility to
"temporarily switch back to the old Compose".

Borrowed time, I know, but...

------
Dystopian
God dammit. On my Apps accounts it's still try or convert. Thinking it's
probably a good time to switch.

Good thing it's a long weekend - going to backup and migrate a couple of my
smaller domains over to Outlook...

~~~
IanCal
Out of curiosity, why is this such a big deal?

~~~
idont
\- Too many clicks to have the same results. (Canned responses are +60% of the
work and have no shortcut !?!)

\- Copying the email of the sender requires too many actions (you can no more
<ctrl>+c it simply. We often need that to do some checks in an other
application)

\- Bugs

\- The size of the Windows is way too small (We often send detailed procedures
which are long. Shorter = user lost or more questions)

\- ...

------
idont
G should have put the gmail UI resources on Reader instead...

